# Min Dae...



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> Ja die lewe loop snaakse paaie.
> 
> Ek het nou net klaar gepraat met 'n yankie in die U.A.E.
> 
> ...


Ek wonder of 'n mens daai kamele kan jag:wink: Sterkte.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Good luck Gerhard.
What is it that you'll be doing in Dubai other than kakking off in the heat?

Bushkey.

Hunting wild camels is quite popular in the Australian outback. There's even okes that arrange safaris for them.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Hunting wild camels is quite popular in the Australian outback. There's even okes that arrange safaris for them.


Ek kan dit op hierdie stadium nie eens oor my hart kry om ons eie Kameelperde te skiet nie.:sad:


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

You will come back. You can take the African out the bush but he always comes back... or something like that :wink:
I had a mate working in Dubai on one of the hotel developements, made a lot of loot there.
Let us know what happens.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll be working for an American Oil Company.

Warehousing and stuff like that.

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Please let us see a picture with turban and caftan.
You will be impressed if you see the airport from inside, even the clocks in the lobby are from Rolex.
Have a lot of fun by the arabs :wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Dit gaan kak wees om jou te verloor aan die Arabiere!!!!! Gaan maak gou geld soos das-kak en kom terug dat ons 'n paar buffels gaan plat trek my maat!


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Alls v.d beste daar mag dit 'n ondervinding en 'n half wees dit is donners warm daar


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Beste wense, en ek hoop dat die ondervinding 'n ongelovlikke een is!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Uae*

Gerhard,
Alles van die beste ,maar ek stem saam met Engee,nie nice om great ouens soos jyte verloor nie.Sou jou nog graag persoonlik wou ontmoet.Maar die meeste van die tyd doen jy wat jy moet en nie wil doen nie.
Sterkte 
Philip


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Manne.

Onthou daar is nog internet om mee kontak te hou,

Julle sal moet jag dat dit kak en fotos post sodat ek darm nie te veel verlang SA toe nie.:wink:

Gerhard


----------



## Bushhat (Sep 9, 2006)

*I wish I could be in Dubai.*

Ten years back I was in Israel,Jordaan & Egypt.I was working on a Kibbutz for about 10 months.During my spare time backpacked around Israel and surounding countries.So a trip to Dubai would be great.

Enjoy your stay in Dubai.:darkbeer:

Bushhat:cocktail:


----------

